# March Madness Florida Style



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: March Madness means different things to different people:

This is 'March Madness Florida Style' :

As Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll reaches the far off Florida snapper banks 'March Madness' is in full gear:


The Florida's huge fish boxes are filling fast:

The action is non-stop ! 



Even the gags are hungry:

Speaking of hungry...We are starved! It's time for a famous, hot off the grill, 'SOUTHERN TAM SLAM.' 


Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy...You are the best.
Man! After a meal like that we are ready for anything. Bring on the tuna; we are good and ready:




We are even ready to challenge the mighty amber jack. Look at the AJ's stacked up next to that wreck:

Those 'Donkeys of the sea' thinks they can fight. Little do they know of our 'TAM SLAM' Power ! 




Mr. John Lehman left a very cold 14 degrees in Bloomington, Illinois to challenge this fighting machine:


Wow! This man from the North can really fish. AJ number two put a good ol' Southern 'hurtin' on our new friend. Bloomington will never be the same:

Looks like these 'donkeys' are taking 'March Madness' seriously. But so are we:



Jersey Girl Tammy is not only our much appreciated chef, but also our nurse, shoulder to cry on, and fishing advisor:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We all know how much our fishery needs modern, up to date, real SCIENCE. Welcome to on-the-water data-based SCIENCE. Welcome FWC biologist Mr. Ernest Jaramillo & Mr. Joseph Tarnechi. These dedicated men of SCIENCE worked the Florida Fisherman ll nonstop from stern to bow. They meticulously analyzed every fish they could get their hands on. What an honor watching REAL FWC SCIENCE at work:

Want a longer gag & American red season? Ernest & Joe counted, vented, and released dozens on this trip alone. 




While trolling in between stops this blackfin tuna hit like a ton of bricks. What a fight it gave Mr Ed Sumrall:

During March red grouper cannot be kept in waters over 20 fathoms. Not a problem:

Young Master Max Geller has proven to be an expert at not only catching huge king fish, but also:



One of the best of the best...Mr. John martin:


Sunset 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida...PRICELESS ! 

After a 'cooked to order' Chef Tammy steak dinner, with all the trimmings, let's top off the fish boxes. 
Rich, that is some cobia:

This is turning into a major mangrove snapper catch:

OH NO! Shark attack:

The gag action has been non-stop. NOAA is considering opening gag season in June. Ernest & Joe's data as to what is actually out there should be a BIG help:

Back at the dock...still more FWC REAL DATA:

Mr. Joshua Woodcock flew in from Midland, Michigan to fish our Florida waters. Midland will never be the same:


In the money jack pot winners:
Red grouper...11.0 pounds:

Mangrove snapper...8.4 pounds:

Amber jack...39.8 pounds:

Next weekend we do it all over again. Then, on March 17, it's hunting the mighty Florida wild boar at Perry, Florida's own Two Guys and a Hog. This trophy has my name on it:

Here is one we do not see too often. I know what it is. Do you?

Catch the adventure live in this short action packed video.
(click on the Youtube link)
https://youtu.be/fVdcFhK78z8
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I sure hate opening your threads!!! Makes me fish envy!!!! The litle fella w/ a big eye is a cool little fish, but no clue what it is....I'm sure someone will chime in. W/ that huge eye, he must have come from some depth!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Instead of being 'fish envy'...Join us !
The little dude with the big eyes came from just inside the Florida Middle Grounds; around 110 feet. As a rule we fish deeper,however, during this time of year we must stay under 20 fathoms to keep red grouper. 
The fish Rich is holding is a SHORT BIG EYE TORO


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Always enjoy your reports!!! Me and a buddy are going to see Ralph at two guys this weekend. Taking our kids there!

Those big eyes are tasty too.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Two Guys & A Hog*

:thumbup: That sounds really GREAT ! Wish I could go. Would really like to see some pictures. If you like, send me some picks and information & I will write it up, post the story, and give full photo credits. 
My E. Mail address is: [email protected] 
Good to know about the BIG eyes; I did not know that.
This is what you have to look forward to at Two Guys.


Would really be something if you and your kids could hunt with me sometime. I will make stars out of them.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

You would not believe the size of the king fish:

We ended up Saturday night with two huge fish boxes stuffed with fish, and a boat load of 'stuffed' anglers. That cooked to order steak dinner, real mashed potatoes, and steamed green beans, provided a perfect ending for a really great adventure:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I went with two guys and a hog and I didn't get a very "hunting" atmosphere. We sat right next to the end of the fence where they are fenced in, and about 150 of them came by, we shot our two. Then we let them know over the walkie talkie we killed our two hogs. At this point the hogs were in the corner of the fenced area right behind us. One of the helpers went over there with a stick and shooed them away and tapped them until they left. If you just looking for meat, great way to get it. But for a genuine hunting experience not so much. Maybe other people have had a different encounter. I was very disappointed after driving 5 hours from Pensacola.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

My encounters have been much different. The corn feeders bring them in; that is what electric corn feeders do. After the shot they have always ran like scared dogs. I took this picture at Buck & Boar Hunting Club:

I was a member of B&B for 21 years. Buck & Boar covers thousands of acres with NO fences. The hogs at B&B acted, before & after the shot, the exact same as Two Guys & A Hog. 
For those seeking more of a 'genuine hunting experience' try hunting Two Guys 1,000 acre no fence area:

Then there is manage area 'hunting'. You can save plenty; all you need is a hunting license & a permit. And the savings does not stop there...you can use the same 5 bullets year after year.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sunshine17 said:


> I went with two guys and a hog and I didn't get a very "hunting" atmosphere. We sat right next to the end of the fence where they are fenced in, and about 150 of them came by, we shot our two. Then we let them know over the walkie talkie we killed our two hogs. At this point the hogs were in the corner of the fenced area right behind us. One of the helpers went over there with a stick and shooed them away and tapped them until they left. If you just looking for meat, great way to get it. But for a genuine hunting experience not so much. Maybe other people have had a different encounter. I was very disappointed after driving 5 hours from Pensacola.


It's not for the seasoned hunter! It's a guaranteed shoot! Took my kids there and camped. Had a blast! 

How do you think a guaranteed shot is going to work?????


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I have been hunting the Florida wild boar hog for over fifty years. I have hunted them every way imaginable. Now, at 72, I can no longer do the things I once did. Buck & Boar was great, but the amount of time and effort to be constantly successful was tremendous. Now, at Two Guys, I can still hunt without all the work. The hogs are every bit as wild. They were trapped in the wild. They do all the work; we have all the fun. That is the difference!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I was not trying to bash the place, I think its a great thing for kids and people like Harbison who are not able to hunt the way they used to. In that aspect it is great. I guess what I was trying to say, was upon contacting them much of this was not told to me. I was under the belief it was not fenced or that the helper was going to be able to shoo them away with a stick. If I had kids it would be the place to go to introduce them to hunting for sure, and as I get into my older years it will also be my choice to get meat and hunt at. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess hunting, like most tings, depends on what the individual wants. If you have the time, finances, and desire to do it yourself that is what you should be doing. However, the commitment is huge. I know; I did it for over 1/2 a century. 
I have hunted management areas from Avon Park to Aucilla and all points in between. You can count on seeing people, people, and more people, and very little game. Joining a club is very expensive and usually requires a great deal of time, effort, and money. Green Swamp & Aucilla are two of the better management areas for hogs. Take your sons there and, if you are lucky and go every week, they may even eventually see a hog. That is why I joined Buck & Boar. Average sighting about 20 %. That is the same percentage as Two Guys & A Hog's 'open range' area. No fences, see a hog ever 5 trips. That is about average for clubs like Buck & Boar. And, in addition, you do ALL the work. It 'depends on what the individual ants!'


----------

